# Look 675



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have this bike? What are your thoughts?
View attachment 264612

View attachment 264613


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it even available yet?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I had Oct in my head, but don't actually know either.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I cant wait to see one hopefully they have one at the melbourne bike show in October 


Twiggy


----------



## PAULALLEN (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't insert the link because I haven't post enough messages yet , but if you wanna read first ride impressions of the new 675 log on to *road.cc*


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

The Felt dealership in Las Vegas (Broken Spoke) has one. I was looking at it the other day (They had it since the Ironman World Championship last weekend) and even though I find the 695 hands down one of the best looking bikes ever made, the 675 doesn't really look right. The headtube/stem area looks kinda terrible in person IMHO.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*indeed*



davegregoire said:


> The Felt dealership in Las Vegas (Broken Spoke) has one. I was looking at it the other day (They had it since the Ironman World Championship last weekend) and even though I find the 695 hands down one of the best looking bikes ever made, the 675 doesn't really look right. The headtube/stem area looks kinda terrible in person IMHO.


seen some at the eurobike.... something is not right in the concept. I much prefer the 695...


----------



## tdf_music (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm on the fence on this one...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Depends on how it rides and handles and how flexible the stem is.


----------



## tdf_music (Sep 23, 2012)

I just can't get past the strange geometry. It's teetering on cool vs fooked!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Merc said:


> ...What are your thoughts?


It's aesthetically disgusting.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know. It looks kind of weird at the moment.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I have never even thought about riding a Look bike. Until I saw this model. I'm having a tough time finding one to see in person, has anyone ridden it yet?


----------

